# people calling for the eradication of pit bulls



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The comments on here are disgusting. Most of them are saying pit bulls will kill unprovoked and should be killed off

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/17/georgia-student-rebecca-c_n_1798037.html


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That whole mix of dogs sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. She had several very powerful dogs with what I assume are unknown or less than ideal pasts being rescues. Who knows what triggered the attack. She might have gone to stop a fight and been the victim of misdirected aggression.

I do agree though that any dog that kills anyone should be euthanised, whatever the breed. I do not want any dog around whose reaction is to attack and then to keep on attacking. While it is sad these dogs had to be euthanised since we will probably never know the full story, it is best that they be humanely destroyed. 

I am on the fence with pitbulls. We actually own a pittyx something that is the sweetest dog ever. However, the origins of that whole breed includes dog fighting so that predisposition towards dog aggression is still there. Then you have to look at the owners of these dogs and whether they are providing suitable training and socialisation to prevent these kind of things (dog attacks not the attack on this woman). 

However, we own German Shepherds and as with pitbulls and other 'vicious breeds', so many people we meet are terrified of them. The problem is when we approach people tend not to move or make a sound and instead stare directly at my dogs. This is very confrontational and freaks my dogs out. So then they walk past looking all wary with hackles up because they don't know why this person is staring right at them. 

I can see how dangerous calls to ban certain breeds of dogs are. It kind of becomes a slippery slope and I know there are people out there who would love to see German Shepherds banned. I do think a lot of it is to do with the demographic of people who seem drawn to pitbulls, but I also think advocates for pitbulls are sticking their head in the sand if they are going to ignore what it was their dogs were originally bred for.

Heck our Shepherds are all show or obedience lines, but you can still see the herding instinct and drive is still there. Less than that of working lines yes, but present nonetheless.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I grew up with rottweilers another "dangerous" Breed. The worst I ever got was a bite when one of them was a puppy and a scratch from him being a lap dog


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

We have two unspayed females, and they had two serious fights quite recently (one had just had her first season and decided she was going to boss our older female around).

We had to pull them apart, but never once did either of them turn around and snap or turn their attention onto me or my mum and attack. 

I could not imagine owning a dog whose reaction would be to just keep going. I could see how it could happen and I know you cannot say with surety it will never happen, but I can't believe some of these dogs just snap out of the blue and kill or maim someone. It seems like a massive escalation in behaviour and you really do only seem to hear about it in pitbulls or other similar breeds of dogs.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I did a search and found about 5 stories about labs hurting people


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

The greatest Rotty to ever live was my uncles dog, Puppy... ok his name was Lord Apollo of Finwood, but we called him puppy because he was. He would sleep with his head on my grandmother's lap in her bed while she watched her stories. He loved everyone. A dalmatian killed him. Of all the dogs, a dalmatian..

My point is that any dog can be mean if it isn't raised right. Sadie, my Pit, loves EVERYONE (and adores cats). It's partly because my family and I are very friendly people and partly because she is properly trained and obedient. People who have large, powerful dogs should train them, no matter what breed they are.


















Sadie and her best friend, Tyrael


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a chow akita mix. I had someone tell me he will turn on me. He is 10 and arthritic


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Breed specific laws and stereotypes are just as damaging to animals as they are to people. I'm so glad Mass. just passed the law against such things. I believe ANY animal can be aggressive given the "right" circumstances. I have had some pretty good spats to break up between my male and female terriers, but they are sweet dogs...they are just DOGS, and thus, settle their spats in the dog way. I do understand the need to euthanize vicious animals..but, then again, let's point our fingers at the right cause, not the breed.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> The greatest Rotty to ever live was my uncles dog, Puppy... ok his name was Lord Apollo of Finwood, but we called him puppy because he was. He would sleep with his head on my grandmother's lap in her bed while she watched her stories. He loved everyone. A dalmatian killed him. Of all the dogs, a dalmatian..
> 
> My point is that any dog can be mean if it isn't raised right. Sadie, my Pit, loves EVERYONE (and adores cats). It's partly because my family and I are very friendly people and partly because she is properly trained and obedient. People who have large, powerful dogs should train them, no matter what breed they are.
> 
> ...


She looks so vicious. *Sarcasm*


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow such a sad story. I would never rescue or adopt a Pit-bull or boxer Only reason being is that they get stolen in my neighborhood. Pit bulls can be so amazingly cute and affectionate, Wonder what the history was with that girls rescued dogs?


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

People's opinion of pits are so sad. And honestly, most of the dogs that people report as being a "pitbull" are not... since that is not a real breed. American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, American Bull Terrier, American Bull Dog, etc... all of them and mixes as well as a whole bunch of other breeds get labelled a "pitbull." Any dog breed has a capacity for aggression to dogs and people, if not trained properly or is abused. You have to know the breed's history to determine type of training, often times the dogs bred for guarding like German Shepherds and Great Pyrenees will become territorially aggressive if not trained and socialized! It really comes down to humans being at fault, for not understanding how to take the necessary steps to have a healthy, happy, well adjusted and trained pet. And people who approach strange dogs and think it's ok to pat them on the head, or hug them, or lean over them from above and then are surprised when they get bit are the worst! there is a right way and a wrong way to approach a dog, and just because dogs "usually love" you doesn't mean every dog will. Always ask the owner, and approach the dog calmly with the back of your hand outstretched. If they appear nervous or fearful, don't pet them!! 90% of the time ANY dog bite is the human's fault.


----------

